# Thinking about running onroad saturdays at Van Wert OH



## guppy (Mar 19, 2007)

Some ppl at the track are thinking about running an on road program on saturday. I was wounder who would all be interested in doing this. We are going to run

12th scale 17.5 blinky
12th scale 13.5 or open 
1/10 touring car 17.5 (gt2) any late model super car body Nissan, Porsche, Yoyota, Mazda.late model Mustang, Camaro, Corvette etc.
1/10 VTA we run now with 21.5 brushless we run all the other vta rules 
1/10 touring car 13.5 or open 
Mini cooper

**we will also run any class that has 3 cars **


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

What is your address.


----------



## guppy (Mar 19, 2007)

144 e main st 
van wert ohio


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

Lol after i posted i found it in another thread. You are about the same distance as tsrcar is in hamilton oh from me. If you guys do saturdays i would come. 1/12 scale 17.5 or 13.5 boost or blinkers


----------



## guppy (Mar 19, 2007)

I will post when we are going to have a Saturday race


----------



## JCarr20142 (Jan 22, 2009)

Are saturdays the only days you guys will be open? There are a few of us in Dayton that may possibly make a trip up once in a while. Any pictures or dimensions of the track? 

Thanks


----------



## guppy (Mar 19, 2007)

We run every friday night track opens at 6 racing starts at 8


----------



## JCarr20142 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, so it's only fridays and possibly saturdays then? No practice days? Sorry for all the questions, just trying to get all the info i can to tell the guys here to see if we want to make the trip up. How big is the track?


----------



## guppy (Mar 19, 2007)

To to sure on track size and we have had a open track on Sundays but if u would let me now of a day u want to practice we could figured some thing out


----------



## JCarr20142 (Jan 22, 2009)

Being able to run on a sunday would be great. I'll talk to the guys here and see what i can drum up. 

Thanks for the info


----------



## guppy (Mar 19, 2007)

Let me know


----------



## JCarr20142 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks, I will do that for sure.


----------



## JCarr20142 (Jan 22, 2009)

Another question that completely slipped past me:freak:, is this ozite, concrete/asphalt? Sorry for being a pain in the butt, but we are trying to find a place to get some run time in before the hurricane race in Ft Wayne on the 21st. We have a track that is closer to us(springfield), but if your track is bigger we wouldn't mind going up there and trying it out. 

Thanks for helping us out.


----------



## guppy (Mar 19, 2007)

Ozite and track is 60x40 very smooth and fast


----------



## JCarr20142 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks a bunch for the info. :thumbsup: I am going to try and drive up there either tommorow evening or sunday just to figure out where it is and scope things out. How late do you think you would run tomorrow? I think it would probably be around 6 before I got up there. If you guys are closed that's cool, i still will at least know where you are.


----------



## guppy (Mar 19, 2007)

JCarr20142 i sent u a pm


----------



## JCarr20142 (Jan 22, 2009)

Got it, thanks.


----------



## guppy (Mar 19, 2007)

we are still trying to get some response on saturdays on raod racing we can run any class as long as we have 3 cars in that class pm me with any ? or ask here


----------



## Lee Harpe (Nov 1, 2011)

Their might be two of us that can come over from Ft Wayne sat, how many 1/12 scale cars do you expect ?


----------



## guppy (Mar 19, 2007)

we have 3-6 on fridays with more ppl buying them. most of these ppl will race saturday also. what are u looking to race motor (we race 17.5 mostly) but i have a 21.5 car built im going to try to make it to summit next friday. when would u be able to start racing on saturdays?


----------



## Lee Harpe (Nov 1, 2011)

Well we run 17.5 , we were thinking of coming this week mabey , what time do you start racing ?


----------



## guppy (Mar 19, 2007)

Open at noon and racing at 3:00


----------



## Lee Harpe (Nov 1, 2011)

Looks like Phill Zimmerman and i will be their sat , how big is you're track ?


----------

